
83-Year-Old Woman Gets the World's First 3-D Printed Jaw Transplant - joeyespo
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-02/83-year-old-woman-gets-worlds-first-3-d-printed-jaw-transplant
======
verelo
This is very cool. About time we started doing more with 3d printers than
making cogs that we can spin while sitting in meetings!

